# Teich ist Grün, Was Tun



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo!
Habe ein kleines Problem.
Mein Teich ist grün und weiß nicht recht was ich tun muß um Ihn wieder schön zu bekommen.....

Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruß
Michael.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Michael!

20 Koi auf 7000 Liter klingt so erst mal nach massivem Überbesatz.
Schreib mal mehr dazu:

Wie tief ist der Teich?
Bepflanzung des Teiches?
Bodengrund vorhanden?
Filter vorhanden? Was für einer?
Wie wars im Sommer?
Wasserwechsel?
UV-Lampe?
Fütterst Du noch, wieviel und wie oft?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Michael


wie Jens schon schreibt , dies klingt stark nach Überbesatz , wie gross sind denn die Koi ? Welche Technick läuft bei dir ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

hier passt was nicht   

teich 5 x 6 m und nur 7 000l  ?????? 

da wäre der teich im durchschnitt ca. 25cm tief - dat gibt es nicht ?????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hoppla Jürgen , wo du Recht hast , haste Recht    

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2004)

Ja Hallo! Danke das ihr geantwortet habt.

Ich habe meinen Teich nochmal neu ausgemessen und bin zum ergebnis gekommen, 4m x 3,50 auf den 5x6 bin ich nur kekommen weil ich soviel von der folie über hatte. hatte mir damals eine 8x6m folie gekauft.
die tiefste stelle ist 1,20x 1mx1m dann ringsrum ca 80cm und eine stufe höher mit 40cm und 30cm.
pflanzen habe ich zwei __ farne drin und zwei gräser. also nicht viel. fast gar nichts.
der größte ist ca 20cm lang und die kleinsten ca 5-8cm.
damals kam ein ziemlich starker regen, nachdem wir die fische drin hatten und einiges vom aufgeschütteten boden (Lehm) ist in den teich geflossen. also boden belag ist dann der lehmboden.
ich habe nur einen sehr kleinen filter der mit einem 3/4zoll schlaucxh ansaugt und mit einem 3/4zoll schlauch wieder in den teich zurück geht. im filter habe ich unten wolle und ca 1/4 im oberen teil mit Lavasteinen. es ist ca ein 20L filter.
Wir haben uns den teich im September dieses Jahr zugelegt.
UV Lampe habe ich keine und auch keine heizung.
Füttern tu ich nur gelegentlich. alles 2 - 3 tage eine gute bis zwei hände voll. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Michael.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

hallo michael,

zuerst lese mal bitte den fachbeitrag von stefan - dann weißt du schon mal daß ein filter gegen grünes wasser nicht hilft :cry: 
* defekter Link entfernt *

´grünes wasser ist in der regel wegen schwebealgen grün !!!

alle algen leben und bilden sich weil im teichwasser zuviel nährstoffe sind.
diese kommen unter anderem vom filter-deiner eingeschwemmten erde dem fischfutter und absterbender pflanzenmasse und eintrag von außen.

helfen können in erster linie über und unterwasserpflanzen da diese dem wasser nährstoffe entziehen.

also resumee:

an allen punkten der nährstoffeinbringung arbeiten und pflanzen pflanzen pflanzen .

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

Hallo!


Bei so wenig Wasser und so viel Fisch denke ich, kannst Du nicht ausreichend bepflanzen.
In die 7000 Liter dürfen m.E. höchstens 5 Koi. Und selbst dann brauchst Du einen guten Filter.

Grünes Wasser ist zwar nicht unbedingt schön.......wenn die Wasserwerte aber einigermaßen stabil bleiben, solltest Du dich darüber freuen. Sie übernehmen zur Zeit den Abbau anfallender Schadstoffe. Killst Du sie, wirst Du mit Sicherheit an anderer Stelle massive Probleme bekommen.

........davon ausgehend, dass Du  z. Zt. nicht ausschließlich Babykoi hast
Dann solltest Du aber für die Zukunft planen!


----------

